# Newegg no longer accepts Paypal



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Hello,

Talking to a buddy who went to order today, he could no longer find the paypal option. I went to check their FAQ, and its no longer listed. I'm not sure how long it has been like this.

If I didnt have a debit card, I would be very unhappy.

Stevo


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Companies have to pay PayPal every time you use it and I guess they got sick of it and ditched PayPal.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, its just a temporary downage of paypal.



> Please wait while we connect you to a Newegg representative. You are number 1 in the queue.
> Chat InformationThank you for contacting Newegg. My name is Peter. How may I assist you today?
> Josh: Hi Peter, do you no longer take PayPal payments?
> Peter: temporarily, we are fixing an issue.
> ...


Courtesy of a guy on WHT.

Stevo


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Maybe because PAYPAL is ripping off so many people !!

FACT: PAYPAL is not regulated by any U.S. banking authorities. They are NOT a bank, just a processing company.

Some links: http://news.com.com/5208-1017-0.html?forumID=1&threadID=1544&messageID=180455&start=-1

http://www.aboutpaypal.org/another_paypal_horror_story_over_a_pair_of_sunglasses

From E-Bay forums : http://forums.ebay.com.sg/thread.jspa?threadID=600000336&tstart=0&mod=1159843386118

Just watch your backs & accounts !!!*


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> Companies have to pay PayPal every time you use it and I guess they got sick of it and ditched PayPal.


Credit Cards are the same. Not sure about large companies but if you're a small business average plan has a monthly fee, a fee per transaction and % of the tansaction.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> Credit Cards are the same. Not sure about large companies but if you're a small business average plan has a monthly fee, a fee per transaction and % of the tansaction.


I know, but PayPal is a lot more than credit cards.


----------



## jbeske (Nov 9, 2006)

YES - paypal is generally cheaper to use then any other online merchant solution. Especially if you are as big as newegg. I'm sure they are getting 1.9% or better rates based on their volume. Which is pretty stinkin good for Internet sales where the qual rate is usually really low.


----------

